# Nearly Newbie...



## 315r (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Looking to get the Mrs (well for me really, obviously :wink: ) a Mk1 TT coupe. Really fancy a 3.2, as I love the smoothness of a 'six', but would be open to considering a four-pot. It needs to be a '53 or newer for private plate purposes and will be probably doing around 5k miles per year.

So, advice please! What's out there, what to look for, common faults, etc....

I've done some trawling on the net and see mechatonic unit issues (DSG) and timing chains as the big drawbacks for a 3.2 - are they really that bad?

The only thing it can't have is red leather - the Mrs hates it [smiley=devil.gif]

Cheers,

David


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi David, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
It has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns,* so as I said don't rush into it.*
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## 315r (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks Hoggy, that was a quick response!

No rush at all, willing to wait for that 'good un'. many moons ago I served my time as a mechanic, so have most of the the spanners and some of the 'nouse'...

It must be a coupe, so roadster specific issues aren't applicable.

Would you advise checking the timing chain wear using VAG-com when viewing a car, if so what are the limits? I have access to a 2-post ramp, so dropping the motor out to change it is not out of the question if it makes an otherwise good car cheap enough... though obviously I'd rather not 

Cheers, David


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi David, Yes check chain using VagCom. Plenty of info on wear limits, do a search & get your post count up that way  
Hoggy.


----------



## 315r (Jun 5, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your search.



315r said:


> The only thing it can't have is red leather - the Mrs hates it [smiley=devil.gif]


I swapped my black leather interior for red with someone on here. I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] it!


----------



## 315r (Jun 5, 2017)

Cloud said:


> I swapped my black leather interior for red with someone on here. I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] it!


Ah well we're all different :roll:


----------



## 315r (Jun 5, 2017)

Finally got one!
Don't tell the missus - it's for her birthday in March 

Its a Mk1 225 coupe, in Mauritius Blue. 120k, 2 owners and good service history. Ticks most of my boxes: Bose, xenons, BBS wheels, fave colour, leather, price. However the interior is black, I'd have preferred grey :?

Needs a few jobs, hence good price...

1. Exhaust blow from turbo area, possibly manifold (hopefully gasket [smiley=book2.gif] )
2. Wheels (BBS) need a refurb ($$$  ), have some 3.2 seven spokes which I can put on meantime :wink: 
3. Dent in the drivers side door - hopefully paintless fix.
4. Rear bumper is badly scuffed
5. Non-standard stereo fitted, I have a proper Chorus ready to go in.

Some photos as bought...

tt01 by David Noble, on Flickr

tt02 by David Noble, on Flickr

tt03 by David Noble, on Flickr


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad you found one in the end


----------



## 315r (Jun 5, 2017)

Just a little update...

Turbo blow was the gasket, yay! About £25 for the gasket and 3 new bolts (genuine parts) from TPS, a bit of careful blowlamp action on the old bolts and job done!

Gonna try to split the wheel centres out myself next to save a few £££ - wish me luck :-|

David


----------

